# African dwarf frogs in Malawi?



## jaq855 (May 29, 2007)

I haven't been able to find any info on african dwarf frogs that tells specifically where they are found. I think they tend to be found in central africa, but do they live in lake Malawi?

Also, I have had dwarf frogs before and I noticed they are slow eaters. My tank is currently stocked with about 20 labs and a few Flametail youths. Will the frogs be able to feed with the cichlids or will I need to feed them individually?


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know about their distribution, but personally I wouldn't feel comfortable housing dwarf frogs with mbuna, I'm pretty sure my fish would tear them apart.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going to have to second that.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

basically just an expensive snack :wink:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

tastes like chicken


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

klumsyninja said:


> tastes like chicken


Eeeeeeewwwwwww :lol:


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

African dwarf frogs are not able to compete for food in the aquarium with fish. Even in community tanks, they are difficult to feed. If you want to keep frogs, set up a tank just for them.

In a malawi tank, the fish will most likely destroy the frogs.


----------



## RibsAndWhiskey (Apr 8, 2009)

put him in your sump thats about as far as i would go


----------

